# A diestra y siniestra



## Polizón

Hola a todos:

Siempre escuché la expresión "a diestra y siniestra". Hoy veo en un diario español "a diestro y siniestro". Consulté el DRAE y reconoce la expresión solamente en masculino.

Quisiera saber cómo se dice en otros países o territorios

Gracias de antemano.

Polizón


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
No conocia el uso en masculino, solo he escuchado y usado "a diestra y siniestra".

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lo mismísimo digo, siempre en femenino.
Cordial saludo


----------



## RayOSyCenteLlaS!**

Siempre escuché "a diestra y siniestra", nunca de otra manera.


----------



## Södertjej

No creo que la RAE no acepte el femenino. Depende de lo que uno quiera decir, para decir lado en  español decimo también mano, de ahí el femenino.


----------



## Vampiro

Polizón said:


> Siempre escuché la expresión "a diestra y siniestra". Hoy veo en un diario español "a diestro y siniestro". Consulté el DRAE y reconoce la expresión solamente en masculino.


Ya decía yo que el español es un lenguaje machista...



Por acá también se usa en femenino, Polizón.  En masculino me suena rarísimo.
Gusto saludarte.
_


----------



## Pinairun

_Repartieron mamporros a diestro y siniestro_ (por todos lados, sin miramientos)

En ese sentido, siempre lo he conocido en masculino.


----------



## flljob

En México, siempre en femenino.


----------



## Södertjej

Pinairun said:


> _Repartieron mamporros a diestro y siniestro_ (por todos lados, sin miramientos)
> 
> En ese sentido, siempre lo he conocido en masculino.


Pues yo tengo la total seguridad de haber oído ambas versiones en España y ninguna me suena mal.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Repartió mamporros a diestro y siniestro.
Repartió tortas a diestr* y siniestr*.

¿Qué iría? La primera, desde luego, en masculino, la segunda...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Juan Nadie said:


> Repartió mamporros a diestro y siniestro.
> Repartió tortas a diestr* y siniestr*.
> 
> ¿Qué iría? La primera, desde luego, en masculino, la segunda...


la verdad, yo diría ambas con genero femenino. Por que es la mano derecha y mano izquierda.
Pero sera cuestión de latitudes? 
saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Nadie said:


> Repartió mamporros a diestro y siniestro.
> Repartió tortas a diestr* y siniestr*.
> 
> ¿Qué iría? La primera, desde luego, en masculino, la segunda...


 

A diestro y siniestro, también sin miramientos y por todos lados.
Yo lo diría igual.

Sin embargo, _Iba acompañado, a diestra y siniestra, de bellas señoritas_.
Las llevaba a su izquierda y a su derecha, así sí.


----------



## oligyp

* diestro y siniestro *a todos lados, sin orden o sin miramiento: _Enfurecido, daba golpes a diestro y siniestro. 
_ETIMOLOGÍA: Del latín _dexter, dextra_ (derecho, que está a mano derecha).
MORFOLOGÍA: Sus superlativos son _diestrísimo_ y _destrísimo_.


----------



## Pinairun

ROSANGELUS said:


> Pero sera cuestión de latitudes?


 
Creo que sí, que es eso.

De todas formas, diestro (masculino) es también: *lo* que cae *a* mano derecha.


----------



## Polizón

Al parecer en España la frase en cuestión se dice en masculino y en América en femenino. 

Gracias.


----------



## lalornelas

Probablemente sea, como dice Rosangelus, cuestión de latitudes. Por lo pronto, en México se usa (y se tiene como correcto) en femenino, lo cual me parece mejor, pues pienso en (la mano) izquierda y (la mano) derecha...


----------



## Södertjej

lalornelas said:


> Probablemente sea, como dice Rosangelus, cuestión de latitudes. Por lo pronto, en México se usa (y se tiene como correcto) en femenino, lo cual me parece mejor, pues pienso en (la mano) izquierda y (la mano) derecha...


Que te parezca mejor no significa que sea más correcto y lo que no te parece mejor sea incorrecto. En España, como se ha comentado, se usan ambas, y al usar el masculino se piensa en lado, masculino. Por todos los lados, al lado izquierdo y al derecho.


----------



## Vampiro

Repartió mamporros a diestra y siniestra = Repartió mamporros a derecha e izquierda
Repartió mamporros a diestro y siniestro = Repartió mamporros a derecho e izquierdo 
Repartió mamporros pa’ tóos lados = Repartió mamporros urbi et orbi
 
No sé, pero a mi lo de “diestro y siniestro” me sigue pareciendo más raro que una gallina con dientes.
_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Södertjej said:


> Que te parezca mejor no significa que sea más correcto y lo que no te parece mejor sea incorrecto. En España, como se ha comentado, se usan ambas, y al usar el masculino se piensa en lado, masculino. Por todos los lados, al lado izquierdo y al derecho.


Definitivamente latitudes...
Y me parece que ambas son correctas, hasta ahora.

saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro said:


> Repartió mamporros a diestra y siniestra = Repartió mamporros a derecha e izquierda
> Repartió mamporros a diestro y siniestro = Repartió mamporros a derecho e izquierdo


Partimos de que la premisa inicial se puede ver desde otro punto de vista.
Diestra en este sentido no es meramente izquierda sino "la mano izquierda" o "el lado izquierdo". Y entonces sí cuadra.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Por meter un poco de más leña al fuego, mirad lo que dice un chileno:

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*A DIESTRO Y SINIESTRO*

El Diccionario de la Lengua Española no acepta la locución adverbial "*a diestra y siniestra*" de esta manera. *Lo correcto -se establece- es decir a diestro y siniestro*. La voz diestra significa mano derecha y la palabra diestro quiere decir lo que cae a mano derecha. Lo mismo vale para las voces siniestra -mano izquierda-y siniestro -lo que cae a la mano izquierda-. *A diestro y siniestro significa sin tino, sin orden, sin discreción ni miramiento; en otras palabras, lo que cae indistintamente a la mano izquierda o a la mano derecha*. *La expresión "a diestra y siniestra" no tiene coherencia*.
Extracto del libro: “Vicios en el lenguaje del chileno”
De Héctor Vélis – Meza y Hernán Morales Silva
Ediciones Cerro Huelén.


Sinceramente, creo que ambas expresiones se entienden.
Saludos

[/FONT]


----------



## Pinairun

Y aquí, desde Ecuador, reproducido en FUNDÉU BBVA:



> *A diestro y siniestro; a diestra y siniestra
> *Consulta: Entre «a diestro y siniestro» y «a diestra y siniestra», ¿cuál es la frase correcta? (Tito Vélez; Renton, WA, USA).
> 
> Respuesta: Las dos frases están bien construidas, pero tienen matices diferentes; por lo tanto, su aplicación está supeditada al contexto.
> 
> La locución adverbial «a diestro y siniestro» significa ‘sin tino, sin orden, sin discreción ni miramiento’. Ejemplo: Medita bien el asunto, antes de lanzar improperios a diestro y siniestro.
> 
> Como _diestra_ indica lo que está ubicado a la derecha, y _siniestra_, aquello que está a la izquierda, la frase «a diestra y siniestra» significa ‘a la derecha y a la izquierda’. Ejemplo: Antes de cruzar la avenida miró a la diestra y a la siniestra.
> 
> *Autor* Piedad Villavicencio Bellolio
> _eluniverso.com_, Ecuador
> Lunes, 26 de mayo del 2008


----------



## Södertjej

¡Todos contentos entonces!


----------



## Vampiro

las cosas facilitas said:


> Por meter un poco de más leña al fuego, mirad lo que dice un chileno:
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*A DIESTRO Y SINIESTRO*
> 
> El Diccionario de la Lengua Española no acepta la locución adverbial "*a diestra y siniestra*" de esta manera. *Lo correcto -se establece- es decir a diestro y siniestro*. La voz diestra significa mano derecha y la palabra diestro quiere decir lo que cae a mano derecha. Lo mismo vale para las voces siniestra -mano izquierda-y siniestro -lo que cae a la mano izquierda-. *A diestro y siniestro significa sin tino, sin orden, sin discreción ni miramiento; en otras palabras, lo que cae indistintamente a la mano izquierda o a la mano derecha*. *La expresión "a diestra y siniestra" no tiene coherencia*.
> Extracto del libro: “Vicios en el lenguaje del chileno”
> De Héctor Vélis – Meza y Hernán Morales Silva
> Ediciones Cerro Huelén.
> Sinceramente, creo que ambas expresiones se entienden.
> Saludos
> [/FONT]


Que me disculpe Héctor Vélis Meza, a quien tengo el gusto de conocer, pero si se trata de explicar textualmente las definiciones del diccionario, yo también escribo un libro.
Lo interesante sería que me explique por qué le parece que “a diestra y siniestra” no tiene coherencia, si para su sagaz enunciado sólo toma una de las acepciones del término.
En todo caso, y bromas aparte, concuerdo contigo, ambas expresiones se entienden, significan lo mismo, y evidentemente es una cuestión de latitudes, como ya lo han dicho.
Saludinhos.
_


----------



## MAGUANÁ

pues Nereda también, que era maestro,
hiere, *derriba a diestro y a siniestro*
....
Quien piensa de la pica ser maestro
sale a probar la fuerza y el destino
tentando el *lado *diestro y el siniestro

La Araucana. Alonso de Ercilla (S. XVI)

El DRAE de 1732 al definir "a diestr*o* y a siniestr*o*" cita a Ercilla en  su obra _La Araucana_ como origen de la locución. 
Parece que quedó como masculino porque se refiere a lado y no a mano.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En el CRAE de la RAE aparecen 113 documentos con "a distra y siniestra"; "a diestro y siniestro" aparecen 93 documentos.

Por acá se usa únicamente la primera.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> No sé, pero a mi lo de “diestro y siniestro” me sigue pareciendo más raro que una gallina con dientes.


A mí también.
Por aquí, *a diestra y siniestra*.
A despecho de lo que digan el DRAE y el DUE, jamás lo oí en masculino.


----------



## B.P.R.

Polizón said:


> Al parecer en España la frase en cuestión se dice en masculino y en América en femenino.
> 
> Gracias.



Discrepo. Al margen de lo que diga la RAE, yo uso las dos indistintamente: reparto mamporros tanto a diestra y siniestra como a diestro y siniestro (lo de los mamporros es broma ).
Saludos,
Belén.


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> A mí también.
> Por aquí, *a diestra y siniestra*.
> A despecho de lo que digan el DRAE y el DUE, jamás lo oí en masculino.


 
_El escarabajo_, de Manuel Mujica Lainez, 1982, 



> Así ataviada, lento el paso, pendiente del brazo una cesta, descendía fumando sus Papastratos invariables, que encendía el uno con el otro, y saludando a diestro y a siniestro hasta fondear en una mesa vecina al busto del héroe Conduriotis. Pedía allí un vaso de ouzo y uno de agua, y aguardaba, soñadora y segura, perdida la mirada en el humo del cigarrillo, como Madame Sarah Bernhardt. Diez minutos después la rodeaba, de pie o en arrimadas sillas, una docena de personas.


 
Una golondrina no hace verano, pero...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Polizón said:


> Al parecer en España la frase en cuestión se dice en masculino y en América en femenino.
> 
> Gracias.



De 'diestro y siniestro' he tenido primera noticia en este hilo. De mi ya larga vida, solo un año he estado en América, el resto en España.
Mamporros, bofetadas, tortas, patadas, mojicones, todo repartido a diestra y siniestra. 
Besos, dádivas, congratulaciones, saludos, todo compartido a diestra y siniestra.

Para mí, diestro es hábil, o un torero. Siniestro, don Cicuta el añejo personaje de TV, o el repartidor de las citaciones de la inspección de Hacienda.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Una golondrina no hace verano, pero...


¡¿Una golondrina?! (En mi casa le decían de otra manera...).
No dudo de que MML conociera la forma "correcta" -era un hombre muy culto, sin duda-, pero yo jamás oí a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

MAGUANÁ said:


> pues Nereda también, que era maestro,
> hiere, *derriba a diestro y a siniestro*
> ....
> Quien piensa de la pica ser maestro
> sale a probar la fuerza y el destino
> tentando el *lado *diestro y el siniestro
> 
> La Araucana. Alonso de Ercilla (S. XVI)
> 
> El DRAE de 1732 al definir "a diestr*o* y a siniestr*o*" cita a Ercilla en  su obra _La Araucana_ como origen de la locución.
> Parece que quedó como masculino porque se refiere a lado y no a mano.
> 
> Saludos



Dije que nunca había oído 'a diestro y siniestro' y me suena mal. 

Pero 'a lado diestro y siniestro' me suena perfectamente bien, y obviamente no se podrían decir 'a lado diestra y siniestra'.

Y digo yo que si 'lado' justifica el uso del masculino en diestro y siniestro, mano daría la razón para el femenino de diestra y   
siniestra.

¡Ah! Y siniestro también es oscuro, tenebroso o accidente sin  daño de las personas o en las cosas.


----------



## HUMBERT0

las cosas facilitas said:


> Por meter un poco de más leña al fuego, mirad lo que dice un chileno:
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*A DIESTRO Y SINIESTRO*
> 
> El Diccionario de la Lengua Española no acepta la locución adverbial "*a diestra y siniestra*" de esta manera. *Lo correcto -se establece- es decir a diestro y siniestro*. La voz diestra significa mano derecha y la palabra diestro quiere decir lo que cae a mano derecha. Lo mismo vale para las voces siniestra -mano izquierda-y siniestro -lo que cae a la mano izquierda-. *A diestro y siniestro significa sin tino, sin orden, sin discreción ni miramiento; en otras palabras, lo que cae indistintamente a la mano izquierda o a la mano derecha*. *La expresión "a diestra y siniestra" no tiene coherencia*.
> Extracto del libro: “Vicios en el lenguaje del chileno”
> De Héctor Vélis – Meza y Hernán Morales Silva
> Ediciones Cerro Huelén.
> [/FONT]


Pues será el sereno, pero aquí a diestra y siniestra es también lo que se usa.


----------



## Calambur

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pero 'a lado diestro y siniestro' me suena perfectamente bien, y obviamente no se podrían decir 'a lado diestra y siniestra'.
> 
> Y digo yo que *si 'lado' justifica* el uso d*el* *masculino* en diestro y siniestro, *mano* daría la razón para* el femenino* de diestra y siniestra.


Eso, eso. Comparto totalmente lo que decís.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Calambur said:


> Eso, eso. Comparto totalmente lo que decís.



Más razones a favor del 'a diestra y siniestra', tomadas del DRAE:

*a derechas.
*
* 2.     * loc. adv. Dicho de avanzar con movimiento helicoidal: Hacia la *derecha,* girando en el mismo sentido que las manecillas de un reloj.


*a la **~**.*

* 1.     * expr._ Mil._ Era u. para mandar al soldado volverse hacia  la mano *derecha.* Hoy se dice solo: *derecha.*


O sea, que no solo la mano, sino también las manecillas,  legitiman el femenino de diestras o derechas.


No defendemos, 'a diestra y a siniestra' sin fundamento, o 'a tontas y a locas', aunque quizá resulte que se deba, o al menos se pueda,  decir 'a tontos y a locos'.


----------



## Pinairun

Locuciones adverbiales con femenino hay muchas: 
a la brava
a la corta o a la larga 
a la chita callando
a la ligera
a la buena de Dios 
a derechas 
a cuestas
a escondidas
a horcajadas
a medias
a oscuras
a tientas
a sabiendas
a ciegas
a tontas y a locas
...

Pero tambien las hay con masculino:
a lo loco
a lo tonto
a diestro y siniestro
al retortero
a buen seguro
a caballo
a brazo partido
a moco tendido
a pleno pulmón
a ojo
a ojos vistas
a saltos
a salto de mata
a grito pelado
...

Y cada una, de forma fija, tiene el significado que tiene. O el que se le da, que yo ya no sé cómo es.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

las cosas facilitas said:


> Por meter un poco de más leña al fuego, mirad lo que dice un chileno:
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*A DIESTRO Y SINIESTRO*
> 
> El Diccionario de la Lengua Española no acepta la locución adverbial "*a diestra y siniestra*" de esta manera. *Lo correcto -se establece- es decir a diestro y siniestro*. La voz diestra significa mano derecha y la palabra diestro quiere decir lo que cae a mano derecha. Lo mismo vale para las voces siniestra -mano izquierda-y siniestro -lo que cae a la mano izquierda-. *A diestro y siniestro significa sin tino, sin orden, sin discreción ni miramiento; en otras palabras, lo que cae indistintamente a la mano izquierda o a la mano derecha*. *La expresión "a diestra y siniestra" no tiene coherencia*.
> Extracto del libro: “Vicios en el lenguaje del chileno”
> De Héctor Vélis – Meza y Hernán Morales Silva
> Ediciones Cerro Huelén.
> 
> 
> Sinceramente, creo que ambas expresiones se entienden.
> Saludos
> 
> [/FONT]



A lo que no le encuentro coherencia es a afirmar que se debe decir 'a diestro y a siniestro' a lo que cae indistintamente a mano *derecha* o mano *izquierda*. Si se quiere invocar la coherencia, es cosa de hablar de lado *derecho *o lado* izquierdo.*
Personalmente no pongo reparos al uso del masculino, allá RAE y preferencias; pero he usado siempre el femenino (por lo que veo no estoy solo) y seguiré usándolo sin pararme a pensar en ello.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> Locuciones adverbiales con femenino hay muchas:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Pero tambien las hay con masculino:
> 
> *a ojos vistas*
> 
> ...
> 
> Y cada una, de forma fija, tiene el significado que tiene. O el que se le da, que yo ya no sé cómo es.
> 
> Saludos



Disculpa si he recortado las otras locuciones adverbiales, para destacar una que no sé si puede servir de ejemplo de locución con masculino o con femenino. 
No he encontrado explicación para esa discordancia, que no creo tenga entidad para justificar otro hilo. Por mi parte, es así y así se queda.


----------



## ErOtto

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ...*a ojos vistas*...No he encontrado explicación para esa discordancia, que no creo tenga entidad para justificar otro hilo. Por mi parte, es así y así se queda.


 
No le veo la discordancia. Se trata de una locución, nada que ver con mezclar géneros.

A ojos vistas = lo que se encuentra al alcance de la vista, dentro del campo visual, visible.

Lo mismo ocurre con el tema que nos ocupa:
A diestro y siniestro = sin ton ni son, fuera de orden y medida.
A diestra y siniestra = a un lado y otro, a derecha e izquierda.

Igual que con tu ejemplo de diestro... hábil o torero... también hay toreros y gente hábil que son zurdos (o siniestros) 

Probablemente no todos hagan la diferencia que hago yo entre:

Repartió mamporros a diestro y siniestro = repartió mamporros a lo loco...
y repartió mamporros a diestra y siniestra = repartío mamporros a ambos lados.

Pero, ¿lo entendemos aquende y allende? Si. Pues eso es lo importante, ¿no?

Saludos
Er


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ErOtto:
En gramática, concordancia es la conformidad de accidentes entre dos o más palabras variables que, salvo el verbo, deben concordar en número y género. Y esto es válido para las locuciones: no tienes más que leer las que Pinairun relaciona para comprobarlo, salvo en un caso, en el que 'ojos' es masculino y 'vistas' es femenino, locución adverbial en la  que 'a ojos vistas' no hay tal concordancia, y por tanto hay una disconformidad a la que he llamado, tomándome un pequeño margen de libertad, discordancia.
Volviendo al 'hilo', la RAE registra 'a diestro y a siniestro' como sin tino, sin orden; por supuesto, nada tengo que objetar a ese uso.
Pero he defendido, y no he estado solo al hacerlo, 'a diestra y a siniestra' para algo (golpes, mandobles, reparto o derroche de dinero, ...) que se da indistintamente con una y otra mano, y he tratado de legitimarlo por la concordancia de esos femeninos con 'mano', que no con 'lado'. 
Que algo se entienda aquende y allende, es importante, pero no es determinante para justificar un error gramatical, si lo hubiere. El uso continuado y aceptado, puede salvar ese error.


----------



## Pinairun

"A ojos vistas" es un modismo, pero también un idiotismo, porque es un giro propio de nuestra lengua, pero contrario a las reglas gramaticales de esta (no hay concordancia de género)

A ojos vistas, a pies juntillas...

Saludos


----------



## Polizón

Bueno, hay cientos de ejemplos de palabras y locuciones que varían según las latitudes. En España se dice de una manera y en América de otra, en México se dice de una manera y en Argentina de otra. Incluso dentro de España hay diferentes formas de decir algo.

No queda claro cuándo la frase "a diestro y siniestro" (al parecer, la original) se convirtió en femenina, pero hoy es usada en toda América y en partes de España. Además se entiende perfectamente su sentido en ambos lados del charco, por lo que no veo razón para condenar su uso en femenino. 

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Polizón said:


> No queda claro cuándo la frase "a diestro y siniestro" (al parecer, la original) se convirtió en femenina, pero hoy es usada en toda América


 
Hola, Poli:
Al parecer, ya era femenina de este lado del Atlántico promediando el siglo XIX. Tal vez sea anterior, pero no encontré ejemplos más antiguos.
Saludos

la silueta de Julio Ortegal distribuyendo cachetes a diestra y siniestra, en camiseta y calzoncillos,.. (Gamboa, Federico; 1896; México)

Alcanzó el negro a ponerle la mano al pilón de machacar ajos y comenzó a repartir golpes a diestra y siniestra. (Silva, José Asunción; 1896; Colombia)

que van a herir y matar a diestra y siniestra;(Mármol, José; 1851; Argentina)

Fuente: CREA


----------



## carral2008

Cuando diestro y siniestro se ubican en una oración como adverbios,es decir modifican al verbo, sólo tienen género masculino Ej : Repartí a diestro y siniestro . En el caso de que se ubiquen como adjetivos, sí se compatibiliza con el género del sustantivo al cual califican Ej. Esta es la mano diestra. Esa casa está la siniestra con respecto nosotros. Aquí, en Argentina, la palabra siniestro o siniestra se utilizan generalmente en el sentido de desastre o sórdido, por eso, vulgarmente se dice "a la izquierda".
Gracias.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

han escuchado oír usar la expresión "*a diestra y siniestra*" como

a placer
a todo lo que da
sin freno y como uno mismo quiera
hasta saciarse 
hacer de todo

digamos 
cantar hasta cansarse y de todo 
cantar "*a diestra y siniestra*"


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

No por aquí...

Saludos


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

bueno en España no, pero qué tal acá por Latino America o México?


----------



## Rocko!

Katzuhiko Minohara said:


> bueno en España no, pero qué tal acá por Latino America o México?


“Cantando a diestra y siniestra” no es una frase hecha. La entiendo como cantar en demasía y para todos, y —al menos para mí— con cierto frenetismo.

Otras personas podrían interpretarlo diferente.

*la palabra "frenetismo" no aparece en el DLE, pero "frenesí" no me sirve.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

sí sí eso, en demasía y con frenetismo

de lo que yo puse, pues en algo coincide
a placer
a todo lo que da 
sin freno y como uno mismo quiera
hasta saciarse
hacer de todo

es que he escuchado esa palabra en conversaciones
con la construcción de hacer algo "a diestra y siniestra".
como significando hasta ya no poder más

pero quisiera esperar a ver si hay otros que lo entiendan así
o que lo hayan escuchado usar así


----------



## Rocko!

Katzuhiko Minohara said:


> sí sí eso, en demasía y con frenetismo
> 
> de lo que yo puse, pues en algo coincide
> a placer
> a todo lo que da
> sin freno y como uno mismo quiera
> hasta saciarse
> hacer de todo
> 
> es que he escuchado esa palabra en conversaciones
> con la construcción de hacer algo "a diestra y siniestra".
> como significando hasta ya no poder más
> 
> pero quisiera esperar a ver si hay otros que lo entiendan así
> o que lo hayan escuchado usar así


Es que a veces, en mi opinión, la expresión funciona como un adverbio: “arrasando a diestra y siniestra” puede tomarse como “arrasando todo” (“arrasando todo a su paso”/ “arrasando *completamente*”) en lugar de “arrasando todo lo que está a la derecha y a la izquierda”.

Y el “completamente” te puede llevar al concepto de “hasta el cansancio”, lo cual es cierto pero subjetivo.


----------



## swift

Rocko! said:


> Es que a veces, en mi opinión, la expresión funciona como un adverbio


Es que es una locución adverbial:


> a diestro y siniestro, o a diestra y siniestra
> 
> 1. locs. advs. A todos lados y en gran cantidad.
> 
> diestro, diestra | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Es que es una locución adverbial:


 Sí, me di cuenta después, pero mi burrada ya estaba consumada.


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

En Panamá, opción femenina.


----------



## Calambur

Polizón said:


> Siempre escuché la expresión "a diestra y siniestra". Hoy veo en un diario español "a diestro y siniestro". Consulté el DRAE y reconoce la expresión solamente en masculino.





Calambur said:


> Por aquí, *a diestra y siniestra*.
> A despecho de lo que digan el DRAE y el DUE, jamás lo oí en masculino.


Mantengo lo dicho, pero resulta que al menos lo he leído, aunque en un viejo texto (si bien no es de _por aquí):_


> _...corriendo, unos a pie, otros a caballo, hacia donde don Quijote estaba con la espada en la mano, viéndole tan furioso, apenas nadie se le osaba llegar, porque *arrojaba tajos y reveses a diestro y a siniestro* con tanto ímpetu que si el caballo le ayudara algo más no le sucediera la siguiente desgracia._




Lo "bueno" del caso es que, si bien la edicción XXII -electrónica- del drae decía:


> a diestro y siniestro.1. loc. adv. Sin tino, sin orden, sin discreción ni miramiento.


...ahora -edición XXIII, en línea- dice:


> a diestro y siniestro, o a diestra y siniestra
> 
> 1. locs. advs. A todos lados y en gran cantidad.
> 
> diestro, diestra | Diccionario de la lengua española




Ya ven... Ya ven lo que pasa si uno se "atornilla" a lo que dice un diccionario.

Saludos._


----------

